# Moving from E-2 to green card



## einy (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi,

I've been in the US (NYC) from the UK for 14 months, on a 5-year E2 visa tied to my company. It's a derivative visa, I'm an employee of the company so don't have any stake in it.

I believe there is a good possibility I may be made redundant, or otherwise let go, within the next 6 months, so am interested in my options to stay in the country. If I understand correctly they are:

1) Green card lottery - little chance of success.
2) Find another company willing to employ me and sponsor a green card/visa. I believe I would need to leave the country while any applications are underway.
3) Marriage - my girlfriend is a US citizen, we have been together for 12 months. We plan to get married eventually anyway, but would bring it forward as a last resort. Not the most romantic way to do it so other options preferred, but I believe if we got married a green card is pretty likely to be approved? 
4) Stay in country until E-2 visa expires - I don't believe this is legal.

Is anybody able to confirm if my understandings of the above are correct, and also if there are options I am missing?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1 ..not if you are a Brit 

2. pretty impossible unless you have an advanced degree

3.Best bet ...do it ASAP ensure the US cit earns enough to sponsor 

4. no you leave immediately with the end of the employment


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like your only viable option unless you have an ace up your sleeve.
3) Marriage - my girlfriend is a US citizen, we have been together for 12 months. We plan to get married eventually anyway, but would bring it forward as a last resort. Not the most romantic way to do it so other options preferred, but I believe if we got married a green card is pretty likely to be approved? 

You will still have to go through Adjustment of Status.


----------

